# Perfect Patina Matches



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2018)

Howdy

How sweet is it to find that missing part or added accessory with the perfect matching patina?!

All of us have purchased a bike with missing parts. Let's see pictures showing the reunions of bikes and parts that you'd never know were ever apart.

I have a couple Elgins, both with x-pert speedometers that I feel match the patinas of both bikes respectively very well.

Let's see yours.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2018)

I knew about this Snyder build Hawthorne Twin Bar for a while...but it wasn't for sale. I had a feeling I'd end up with it someday, so when a buddy picked up the correct missing Delta Zep fender light at a local swap, I had to get it. Sure enough 3 months later the bike became available & I reunited them


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## kreika (Mar 20, 2018)

Took me a good part of 20 years to get all these parts back where they belong.....of course there’s still more work to be done.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I knew about this Snyder build Hawthorne Twin Bar for a while...but it wasn't for sale. I had a feeling I'd end up with it someday, so when a buddy picked up the correct missing Delta Zep fender light at a local swap, I had to get it. Sure enough 3 months later the bike became available & I reunited them
> View attachment 774268
> View attachment 774269






kreika said:


> Took me a good part of 20 years to get all these parts back where they belong.....of course there’s still more work to be done.
> View attachment 774267 View attachment 774270




That's what I'm talkin bout!!

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2018)

OMG this is the schizz:eek::eek::eek:!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 21, 2018)

ther's always a colson in the neighborhood


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 21, 2018)

This '47 Columbia was a Craig's list buy.  Frame, fork, chain guard, chain,front fender, seat.  Sometime later found the rear fender, tank and rack.  I added a set of wheels and bars.  Pretty sure all the metal was the same bike.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 21, 2018)

Mine wasnt perfect but whadda ya gonna do..


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Jay81 (Mar 23, 2018)

I found out that @Freqman1  found this beautiful tank for one of the previous owners. Never would have guessed it wasn't on the bike since new. I was lucky enough to get the rack from him. I'm going to try and work a little magic on the rack and see if I can brighten up the paint on the rack a little and I think it'll blend right in.
I'm also looking for og paint fenders and blue chainguard to more or less finish it up.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 23, 2018)

I bought this crusty B-6 for parts from a Craigslist ad. Then I stumbled on a nice set of matching fenders, so I started collecting parts from several sources, ebay, a couple of bike swap meets, and the CABE classifieds. It's a put together bike, but everything matches up pretty well.


----------



## Floyd (Mar 23, 2018)

Schwaste's tank is not original to the bike. Yet somehow the patina was spot on match!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice Monark @Jay81!!


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 23, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Nice Monark @Jay81!!



Thank you


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2018)

Frame and fork were all I started with on this one. Kinda' pleased with the results. Great thread by the way!


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2018)

This Mead had no tank.While talking to my buddy he told me he had a tank hanging on his wall !  Good thing I talk a lot.lol


----------



## ricobike (Mar 23, 2018)

The headlight on this bike did not come with this bike.  Was found on a table at a Memory Lanes swap.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 23, 2018)

Sweet Cussins & Fearn Co. Buckeye Super!!! 

Wowza that's an odd and awesome postwar CWC!


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 24, 2018)

For many years, this was just a frame, waiting for parts . .   
Then a lady, with perfect patina, signed up for the sheet-metal donor program, and this beauty was born.  A perfect match, and a difficult color combo ! (unfortunately, the new owner blew it up, and all the parts scattered to the wind. Kind of sad


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2018)

This bike was originally found incomplete, so each successive owner has added what they could find.
When the original color tank showed up on eBay, I knew, it was a match made in Heaven.
The only thing left to find now, is an original paint rack.


 

 

1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 24, 2018)

larock65 hit it out of the park when he scored this tank for his C model last year...


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 30, 2018)

Although this light may not of left the factory with this '38 Hawthorne Twin Bar. I think it's a match made in bicycle heaven.


----------



## Jdddrigot (Apr 20, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Although this light may not of left the factory with this '38 Hawthorne Twin Bar. I think it's a match made in bicycle heaven.
> 
> View attachment 779678 View attachment 779687 View attachment 779690 View attachment 779692



I am the lucky new owner of this bike. In Ft Collins, Colorado and plan on making it my brewery bike.


----------



## TRM (Apr 20, 2018)

Sometimes you just have to make your own match.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 1, 2018)

Perfect matched pair.


----------



## BWbiker (May 5, 2018)

This '40 Firestone was complete minus the hard parts, tank, rack and seat. The bike came from Wisconsin, the rack- Idaho, was florescent orange (had to strip and patina back). The tank- North Dakota, seat- Southern California. Detail parts like the NOS grips came from the Midwest, and California. Well traveled bike! Rides like it was meant to be.....


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 10, 2018)

I recently found this original paint tank for my Rollfast.


----------



## nick1985 (Oct 11, 2018)

I bought this red JC Higgins tank from the US before I even owned a bike. While searching ebay UK for old junk I stumbled across a red JC Higgins bicycle!!! I couldn't believe my luck as these bikes are very hard to find in the UK so to find a matching bike to the tank I already owned was like winning the lottery haha

Since taking this photo I have also found the matching rack 

Please ignore the dodgy seat cover and pedals, they have now been replaced =)


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 18, 2018)

I added the light, bars, stem and grips to this bike. I think they go great together. I added the tank as well, not quite a perfect patina match, but a cool contrast.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 18, 2018)

1958 Stalet.  I got the basic frame and fenders from a bike recyling facility run by the city for fixing up bikes and trikes for tikes for Christmas.  Not the kind of bike they were looking to fix up so i made a donation and took it.   The wheels and tires were easy, I had them.  I found the seat,  tank,  and chain guard on eBay - all separate listings.  (The rack I had and tried to paint to match - sorry it looks better in real life than on film.) I now have the correct 9 hole rack.  Still looking for a matching Delta fender light.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 19, 2018)

I bought this shelby without a light...Frank (cyclonecoaster) had a cream colored shell and was nice enough to sell it to me. It was clean but a shell only so I looked on ebay for a donor light for the guts and lens and found a rattle can painted flat black but complete light. Picked it up for parts and once it arrived, started to take the two apart to make one when I noticed that the cream colored shell had at some point had been modified and the guts from the donor could not be installed...I was a little bummed and took a second look at the black light, thinking I would now have to paint and try to match it...when I took it apart, I noticed some red paint peeking through the flat black on the inside of the light and started rubbing...the old flat black started coming off and I was left with this light in matching red...like it never left...


----------



## nick1985 (Nov 24, 2018)

Finally found a rack for my Higgins. I think the patina matches pretty well!


----------



## anders1 (Nov 24, 2018)

The fenders and chain guard were added to to my old ‘51. I think it matched up pretty well...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2019)

I've had this maroon Colson feather guard for at least 5 years. A year or so ago this beautiful maroon 36 LWB Double Bar came into my life....missing the guard! It was a match made in heaven!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 27, 2019)

Wow my new favorite thread love it ! , heres a old phantom i pieced together , great rider , the tank & rack were bare metal when i got them i painted & aged them myself , not to bad i guess let me know what you think , thanks guys !


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 19, 2019)

The bike had a thick freshly painted light on it when I got it. I think this one is a perfect patina match.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 27, 2019)

Finally installed the patina finish putter stem on my Huffman Airflyte model 4T.  I’m thrilled with the match.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 27, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Finally installed the patina finish putter stem on my Huffman Airflyte model 4T. I’m thrilled with the match.
> 
> View attachment 1085949
> 
> View attachment 1085948




Very nice! How about a pic of the whole bike Sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 27, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Very nice! How about a pic of the whole bike Sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Here it is:


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 27, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here it is:View attachment 1086395
> 
> View attachment 1086396




Sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2019)

Fabulous!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 30, 2019)

I've told this before, but it's a "Doosey!!" ( term came from Duesenberg cars I think?)

The '47ish Rollfast was without tank or rack when my buddy traded a Allied Van Lines steel truck and van for the bike when he worked at Harley Davidson of Winnipeg back in the early 80's. After a divorce ( been there done that since) and downsizing, he sold it to my (ex) Brother in law in about '92. He hardly rode it.

I airbrushed a vintage original toy Kingsbury Golden Arrow tin car for him ( ex Bro in law) and got the bike in payment. I sourced the tank from Jerry Jr. ( Yes, it was $$ pricey) and Uncle Remus/Carl Duke ( Caber) donated ( Roadmaster?) rack so it all matched up nicely. My buddy ( original owner) found a Rolly chain ring I fitted on.

I rode it for a couple of years, loved it until it got stolen by some punk in about 2012 ( like in Pee Wee's Big Adventure) while outside my garage late at night while I was trying to come around and open the overhead door.

I frantically searched thru the weekend with posters in stores, power poles, light posts, questioned area folks, phoned the police, only to have a local bike shop phone me a couple days later telling me a good citizen snagged it off some punk who it certainly didn't belong too!!  Come and get it!  I had a small decal on the seat post of when I used to work at that bike shop, so they kinda knew it had to be Bob's!! ( not many collectors of ballooners up here). SWEET!!

I owned it again!!  Then traded it last year to a local Caber/Oldy 57 ( only 2 Cabers in the city of 600,000+ I know of?) He took it out to California in the back of his truck on vacation for a beach ride last Winter. Still has some Cali beach sand on it. Then I got it back in a trade with Oldy57 this Summer.  He put a KILLER set of grey and red pinstriped wheels on while he owned it from a doner bike. Nice match..EH?

The other bike/a Monark/Rat, I built starting with the tank. Fun stuff.


----------



## frankenbike (Nov 4, 2019)

This is my patina match, a '41 CWC All American. The headlight had rotted off the bike after forty some years sitting outside, a fork spring was broken, and the drop stand was mia but thanks to stezell (headlight) and mynameislegion (spring & stand) the bike is almost complete. Just need a good original seat and the rack taillight. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 5, 2019)

Front rim was badly bent on my Shelby. Bad enough it couldn’t be straightened. Grabbed my dad’s bikes front rim and did some spoke lacing magic. Front rim looks like it was always there. Works out good as I was going to repaint the rims for my dad’s old bike anyhow


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 22, 2020)

I added/corrected a few parts after I bought this 1938 CWC built Hawthorne Zep. Taillight, 2 speed, wheels, pedals, license plate, stem, stand, lock.. oh, and saddle. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 22, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> I added/corrected a few parts after I bought this 1938 CWC built Hawthorne Zep. Taillight, 2 speed, wheels, pedals, license plate, stem, stand.. I'm happy with the results.
> View attachment 1128435
> 
> View attachment 1128436
> ...



That saddle looks familiar too...


----------



## JRE (Jan 23, 2020)

Rack tank and guard on my 37 Shelby all came from different bikes


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 24, 2020)

Heres my Roadmaster bent tank, badged Royal master, perfect patina untouched @ unmolested besides the cream tires. Has alot of goodies on it wise lock, cathedral stem, defender tail light in the back. Plus the W fork. Hands down the best rider!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Heres my Roadmaster bent tank, badged Royal master, perfect patina untouched @ unmolested besides the cream tires. Has alot of goodies on it wise lock, cathedral stem, mouse light in the back. Plus the W fork. Hands down the best rider!!
> View attachment 1129085
> View attachment 1129088



*Defender tail light


----------



## unregistered (Jan 24, 2020)

Here’s a B6 I bought locally without a tank and got this tank out of Philly off eBay. Though I believe @my560sec is a member here, too. Can’t be two people with that username despite those being badass cars...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 3, 2020)

I got a lock for my 37 Roadmaster that I feel is a perfect patina match! Please excuse the shelter in place indoor pic


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 3, 2020)

Found a patina match front loader for my crusty CWC Speed King.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 3, 2020)

Painted featherguard for my 38 henderson


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2020)

I raided my reserve stash and found some bars, a stem(original snapped by previous owner) trussrods and dropstand to help complete this crusty '36 Colson.









Before



After


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2020)

Late prewar Collegiate, junior badge to Elgin. Elgin tank from ebay!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 4, 2020)

This bike all started with just a crappy white seat. I got parts from here, ebay, friends, and put it together. It is crusty, but I love it. I recently got a Delta taillight from Shawn, and now just need a ball light for the front. 
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 6, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> For many years, this was just a frame, waiting for parts . .
> Then a lady, with perfect patina, signed up for the sheet-metal donor program, and this beauty was born.  A perfect match, and a difficult color combo ! (unfortunately, the new owner blew it up, and all the parts scattered to the wind. Kind of sad
> View attachment 775887
> 
> View attachment 775888




. . another lady volunteers for the “Sheet Metal Donor Program”


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 6, 2020)

After about 3 years I found the correct rack for my 37 Shelby. I doubt anyone would question their marriage.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 6, 2020)

∆∆∆Beautiful bike Chad! Just the right amount of chrome.....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2020)

I recently snagged a rear carrier for the Funeral Parlor Bike that I just knew would match pretty well. I was right! Best thing is I now have a place to mount a @Joe Buffardi Handsome Devil


----------



## Just Jeff (May 22, 2020)

Wasn’t happy with the Panther tank on my ‘53 Schwinn Mereor. Saw a better suited tank for the bike on the CABE for sale. I’d say it was a perfect match for the lady


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 5, 2020)

Not only did I "win the lottery" finding an original set of dual position bars. But they're also a perfect patina match!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 5, 2020)

This bike needed a couple key components for any bicycle. Can you tell what was added?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 5, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> This bike needed a couple key components for any bicycle. Can you tell what was added?View attachment 1278938
> View attachment 1278939



Fork and chainguard? Or are we really not sposed to guess... LoL? Looking sweeeeeet!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 5, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Fork and chainguard? Or are we really not sposed to guess... LoL? Looking sweeeeeet!





Thanks for the compliment! Thank you for playing! But no. Feel free to try again!  (Hint: answer is posted elsewhere on the Cabe) Now to find a matching Silver Ray & battery tube.....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 5, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Thank you for playing! But no. Feel free to try again!  (Hint: answer is posted elsewhere on the Cabe) Now to find a matching Silver Ray & battery tube.....



Okay, fenders? Not much left.... haha


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 5, 2020)

Struts? Bars? Neck? .... LoL


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank you again for playing! Lol!

Wheels.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 6, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I knew about this Snyder build Hawthorne Twin Bar for a while...but it wasn't for sale. I had a feeling I'd end up with it someday, so when a buddy picked up the correct missing Delta Zep fender light at a local swap, I had to get it. Sure enough 3 months later the bike became available & I reunited them
> View attachment 774268
> View attachment 774269




Oh man, I am looking for a blue Zep light (and rack) for my twin as well. I have a minty black on there as a placeholder if anybody knows of a blue one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2020)

jpromo said:


> Oh man, I am looking for a blue Zep light (and rack) for my twin as well. I have a minty black on there as a placeholder if anybody knows of a blue one.



Let's see a pic!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 6, 2020)

Just add the (28) (T///H.B.) &.

I buy the bike(at Good) price of @ good friend.  with the intention of. Take some,

Parts of the bike.  But NoooT.... Now cause.

Serial number starts with letter, (B).
Besides...The  bike had I believe from the.

Factory,  (B.D. stand) (6) Hole (R.rack.)

Nice wheels set.  With ( H/3).
Morrow rear Hub. No tank don't know.

It came with one but hey.  It's mine and.
Found good home & good Caretaker.

Which is me...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2020)

Matched up a few items on this beautiful Saddle


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Bump


----------



## tacochris (Jan 6, 2021)

Im a huge patina freak and have a large handful of bikes slowly being pieced together as I find items.  
Here is a quick one I did in a few days that, believe it or not, started as basically a frame, fork and crank set.  The black patina fenders from my collection literally look like they've never left the bike since day one.  Everything I added to the bike is an original Schwinn part as well....


----------



## bloo (Jan 6, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you again for playing! Lol!
> 
> Wheels.




Which tires are those in the "wheels only" pic?
.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2021)

That's a good question @bloo! I have no idea, sorry. There were no markings other than the size (26"x2.35")& inflation parameters. Looked/felt pretty heavy duty. Too bad I couldn't get them to fit in the fenders and had to use Fat Franks in the same size that fit without issue. The tread wrapping around the side makes them a bit wider. Gave them to my friend @jlively970 to use on a similar bike & it looks fantastic!!     I believe they are takeoff tires from possibly an Electra I picked up from a LBS.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 6, 2021)

found a rack for the phantom, matches pretty well !


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 6, 2021)

This tomahawk stem somehow lasted long enough on eBay for me to analyze whether or not I "needed" it.   Once I noticed that one side had more patina than the other and I had a bike with a perfect patina match I pulled the trigger.

I think it *is* a perfect patina match!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 7, 2021)

1952 Firestone Special Cruiser (Monark built Rocket). Mother Nature did the Patina Match on this one. Really cool how this one aged so evenly over the years!


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 6, 2021)

I believe my Commander was born with an Aerocycle style Troxel as most were..But jumped on the opportunity to make it catalog  correct when this early version Lobdell popped up on eBay recently. I think it qualifies as a perfect patina match.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> I believe my Commander was born with an Aerocycle style Troxel as most were..But jumped on the opportunity to make it catalog  correct when this early version Lobdell popped up on eBay recently. I think it qualifies as a perfect patina match.View attachment 1353123
> 
> View attachment 1353124
> 
> ...


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 11, 2021)

Got lucky when @rustjunkie (Thanks again!) posted up this original condition 1938 Motor Master saddle a couple months back. My Motor Master came with a great saddle so my next thought was to put it on my 1938 CWC built Zep. Looks like it was born with it, a perfect patina match! 😍


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Got lucky when @rustjunkie (Thanks again!) posted up this original condition 1938 Motor Master saddle a couple months back. My Motor Master came with a great saddle so my next thought was to put it on my 1938 CWC built Zep. Looks like it was born with it, a perfect patina match! 😍
> View attachment 1444891
> 
> View attachment 1444892
> ...


----------



## tacochris (Jul 14, 2021)

Here is a before and after of my 51 Black Phantom that was bought parted out from a local vulture and rebuilt using all original finish parts.  The seat was nothing short of a miracle find in a random facebook ad that was mislabeled and matches the finish perfectly!  Plans are to switch out the grips, find a better front fender and add the Cadet speedo Ive been saving.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 7, 2021)

I have bought three different sets of Dallas bars trying to get the right ones for this bike.  These work best; they also complement the John Alexander bicycle flashlight holder.  Next modification will be a crustier wheel set and cranks.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 7, 2021)

Perfect patina Expert speedo...  38-39 Murry built Elgin ...


----------



## tacochris (Sep 15, 2021)

I think this is worthy of an add:

Building up this 1950 BF Goodrich frame to resemble a D12 or D13 model.  Well i took a stroll thru the fender pile in my attic and what are the odds that i had a fender that is not only the right color, but shockingly the same exact patina/fade!!  Looks like it never left the bike!

Now I just need to find a front fender.....if anyone has one that would be wicked!


----------



## oskisan (Sep 15, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> This bike was originally found incomplete, so each successive owner has added what they could find.
> When the original color tank showed up on eBay, I knew, it was a match made in Heaven.
> The only thing left to find now, is an original paint rack.View attachment 775906 View attachment 775907 View attachment 7759081937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.



Marty... What an absolute beauty!!!!!  Love it!


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 15, 2021)

Bicycle and tank purchased separately and 3,100 miles apart…


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 16, 2021)

Found a tank that looks like it could have been born on my 1954 Leader.


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2021)

Found the tank hanging on a friends wall !!......


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2021)

vincev said:


> Found the tank hanging on a friends wall !!......
> 
> 
> View attachment 1528559




Is that the one Tinker said you swiped?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Found a tank that looks like it could have been born on my 1954 Leader.
> View attachment 1528538



Weren't Leaders usually pretty basic bikes tho? Not sure I've ever seen a tanked version. Gotta admit it looks pretty good.


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 16, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Weren't Leaders usually pretty basic bikes tho? Not sure I've ever seen a tanked version. Gotta admit it looks pretty good.




No tank and no rack from the factory on my Leader, but I like having the rack. And finding an opal red matching tank, I had to get it just because. I know it’s not correct, but like you said, it does look pretty good on there


----------



## tech549 (Dec 18, 2021)

just added this rack to my 37 colson looks like it was on the bike from new,original blue paint.
thanks @Balloontyre


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 18, 2021)

Amazing to find any tank for my 36 Colson, let alone the correct year and patina that matches like this:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2021)

A long time coming; months ago I found this Shelby scripted stem I did not know I owned in my stem stash.  It seemed the perfect patina match for my Hiawatha Arrow.  Anyway the swap just occurredI am quite pleased!  I believe my work with this bicycle is now complete…on to the next one. 

The previous Shelby stem:





The replacement:

















The shiny stem is now available in the for sale section.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A long time coming; months ago I found this Shelby scripted stem I did not know I owned in my stem stash.  It seemed the perfect patina match for my Hiawatha Arrow.  Anyway the swap just occurredI am quite pleased!  I believe my work with this bicycle is now complete…on to the next one.
> 
> The previous Shelby stem:
> 
> ...



Idk looks odd to me, I thought these bars were always combined with the droopy swan stem.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Idk looks odd to me, I thought these bars were always combined with the droopy swan stem.



Maybe you are right. I don’t know Shelby bikes well.   Is this a fact or a “collectorized” grouping of parts that has become the accepted norm?  Aesthetically the patina works works for me.  Time to hit the literature!  Thanks Chris.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 19, 2021)

My 1952 Hornet. Found covered in red house paint. No tank or headlight. Headlight was found on eBay and the tank I got from a friend that’s actually an “error” reproduction tank that I custom painted to match the bike… SO the headlight was the cool find with original patina but the tank was gifted a new life due to its stamping issue… most likely would have never been put on a restored bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Maybe you are right. I don’t know Shelby bikes well.   Is this a fact or a “collectorized” grouping of parts that has become the accepted norm?  Aesthetically the patina works works for me.  Time to hit the literature!  Thanks Chris.



The Shelby book shows that stem used on various models from '37-39. Looking at both the '39 and '40 dealer lit it looks to me the correct stem would be the 'droopy' stem for the top-of-the-line (Speedline) models. It isn't until you get to the No-nose that you see that stem used in the catalog. One thing I've found with Shelby though is they would swap parts throughout a production run. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2021)

Since we're picking Brant’s bike apart, I’m thinking you’re not quite done with the patina match on that tank screw.
Omg!
Would you just dip that thing in some muriatic acid or something!
It’s blinding!

Just kidding of course.
Sort of.😜


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah, that single screw is putting up a fight Marty.  Jim hit it with his special sauce; I have tried sanding it and used my magic juice as well.  It just keeps getting a chalky glaze to it.  It is magnetic, but is an odd metallurgical blend.  I tried four or five beaten-down ones in my stash but none have the correct thread or length.   Oh, the joys of bicycle collecting!  You Cali guys are lucky to have dozens of similar minded folks a short drive away to remedy such issues.

Sorry to highjack your thread Chad.


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 8, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Got lucky when @rustjunkie (Thanks again!) posted up this original condition 1938 Motor Master saddle a couple months back. My Motor Master came with a great saddle so my next thought was to put it on my 1938 CWC built Zep. Looks like it was born with it, a perfect patina match! 😍
> View attachment 1444891
> 
> View attachment 1444892
> ...



This is my favorite bike/build !! Atta boy @saladshooter 🤩🤙🔟


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 9, 2022)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> My 1952 Hornet. Found covered in red house paint. No tank or headlight. Headlight was found on eBay and the tank I got from a friend that’s actually an “error” reproduction tank that I custom painted to match the bike… SO the headlight was the cool find with original patina but the tank was gifted a new life due to its stamping issue… most likely would have never been put on a restored bike. View attachment 1530359
> 
> View attachment 1530357View attachment 1530361



Nice hob on the tank , looks great !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 9, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yeah, that single screw is putting up a fight Marty.  Jim hit it with his special sauce; I have tried sanding it and used my magic juice as well.  It just keeps getting a chalky glaze to it.  It is magnetic, but is an odd metallurgical blend.  I tried four or five beaten-down ones in my stash but none have the correct thread or length.   Oh, the joys of bicycle collecting!  You Cali guys are lucky to have dozens of similar minded folks a short drive away to remedy such issues.
> 
> Sorry to highjack your thread Chad.



Apple vinegar big


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Jan 9, 2022)

1954 wasp with an older truss fork that was given to me. Was painted all different colors, not OG patina but I wanted to see what a Schwinn looked like with the fork same color as the head tube and darts. So I faux-tina’d the fork to see. Not the coolest thing to do in the world but O well.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 13, 2022)

I know that pairing rusty chrome with more rusty chrome is no feat of genius, BUT considering the only thing on this 52 phantom that is original to the bike is the frame and fork I think is pretty cool.  
More-so the fact that I was able to locate a chain guard that matches the bike so well it even has some white over-spray on it....Schwinn phantom red has this weird knack of turning orange and the chain guard is almost the exact same shade of orange.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Jan 13, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I know that pairing rusty chrome with more rusty chrome is no feat of genius, BUT considering the only thing on this 52 phantom that is original to the bike is the frame and fork I think is pretty cool.
> More-so the fact that I was able to locate a chain guard that matches the bike so well it even has some white over-spray on it....Schwinn phantom red has this weird knack of turning orange and the chain guard is almost the exact same shade of orange.
> 
> View attachment 1547924



Now this is a black phantom I’d enjoy owning!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 13, 2022)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Now this is a black phantom I’d enjoy owning!



She's perfectly imperfect!  Its only gonna get more awesome....thanks for the comment!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 5, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A long time coming; months ago I found this Shelby scripted stem I did not know I owned in my stem stash.  It seemed the perfect patina match for my Hiawatha Arrow.  Anyway the swap just occurredI am quite pleased!  I believe my work with this bicycle is now complete…on to the next one.
> 
> The previous Shelby stem:
> 
> ...



Round #1:






Round #2






Patina match: Round #3
Thanks to Chris @bikewhorder Round #2 was a short lived favorite.  He pointed out that aesthetically it did not flow as well as the first Shelby branded stem.  Thanks to Ken @Hastings I think we finally have a winner!  
P.S.  I now have the Round #1 & #2 stems available. 

Future pictures will be forthcoming, it is snowing here so likely not today.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 5, 2022)

Stem and speedo on a bike that was raised from the dead with an acid bath.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 5, 2022)

Finally got the perfect patina matched taillight for my crusty  53 phantom courtesy of Bob U. , the reproduction light stuck out like a sore thumb on the old crusty phantom  , thanks again  Bob !


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 26, 2022)

I started playing with the 1912-ish+ Pope Columbia spring fork bicycle today.  When I bought the bicycle I had this Cycle Motor tank in mind.  Reportedly the tank was found buried in a dirt basement.  This is the first time I have had both together, I think it’ll be hard to get a better match.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Jul 24, 2022)

How about this…










Those are the before pics….then after hand painted AS and patina job on whole tank…


























Tc does amazing work!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 24, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> How about this…View attachment 1668376
> View attachment 1668377
> 
> View attachment 1668379
> ...



Fenders off another bike but great match also..


----------



## tacochris (Jul 26, 2022)

Ok so...this is literally the definition of perfect patina matches!

These fenders were in my fender pile and they are correct for the style of bike.  BUT, neither the bike or the fenders are original paint but somehow match nearly perfectly.
I call that old bike fate!


----------

